# sommer auf bornholm



## ole van der see (18. Juni 2011)

moinsen männers!
habe gerade bornholm gebucht und möcht dort mit wathose und motorboot auf die sommerforellen los.hatt jenmand besondere tips?
hotspots und erfahrungen mit bootsverleih  währen super.vieleicht habt ihr noch köder die besonders für das boots angeln geeignet sind ich dacht an den rapala x-rap oder änliches.
...und wie schaut es mit laks aus, kann ich da net auch noch glück mit haben???
|kopfkrat


----------



## Oceansoul77 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

pauschalurlaub oder nur die fähre gebucht?
ich fahre anfang juli nach südschweden und bornholm war eigentlich auch geplant. allerdings haben mich die kosten für die fähre von ca. 300,-eur abgeschreckt.


----------



## ole van der see (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

gebucht habe ich die fähre und schlafen werden wir im bully und da wir 2 wochen zeit haben gehen wir auf einen camping platz.die überfahrt nach schweden ist sicher etwas billinger doch da ich noch nie auf bornholm war.......... geht dat nun los #6


----------



## Frankko (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

Gaaaaaaaanz, ganz, ganz... wichtig sind rutschfeste Watschuhe und ein Watstock!!!!
Lachs soll es im Rubinsee (in der Nähe von Hasle) geben.
Die besten und aktuellsten Tipps bekommst du im Angelladen (Sport Dres in Ronne).
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur das Buch: Angelführer Bornholm von North Guiding.com empfehlen.


----------



## ole van der see (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

jooo ,danke frank das buch ist ein guter tip werde es mir mal gleich bestellen.werde mit sicherheit mal auf bornholm im angelshop schauen was die noch so sagen!
|bla:


----------



## goeddoek (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

Moin Ole #h

Viel Spaß auf meiner zweitliebsten Insel :m

Da Du ja wahrscheinlich in Rønne mit der Fähre ankommst, kann ich Dir auch nur empfehlen, mal bei Sport Dres reinzuschauen > Store Torvegade 96
3700 Rønne
Carsten Andreassen spricht sehr gut deutsch. Von Lachsen im Rubinsøen hab ich noch nie gehört - halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich. Wenn Du mit 'nem "lüdden Boot" unterwegs bist würde ich es nicht auf Lachs versuchen - das ist eher was für die Trollingfreaks 

Gerade in nördlichen Teil hast Du tiefes Wasser dicht unter Land ( wie Franko schon schreibt, vorsichtig waten !), da sollte in den Morgen- und Abendstunden schon was zu holen sein :m


----------



## torskkonge (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

Moin Ole.
Auch von mir viel Spaß auf meiner zweitliebsten Insel.
@goeddeck Welche ist deine Nummer Eins?.
Aber kann es sein,daß du etwas zu "blauäugig" an die Sache rangehst?!?.
Mit der Fähre rüber,und dann mal "schnell" Tutten und Lakse fangen?!?:
Und das im Hochsommer?.
Naja.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Viel Erfolg 
LG einem Truttenangler,der von Januar bis Mai ein Dauerticket für die directferries hat.


----------



## LeNNoXX (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

moin ole!

ich beneide dich schon ziemlich, dass du nach borholm fährst, ist eine 
wunderschöne insel. 
Wenn du in den sommermonaten auf mefo willst, musst du dich darauf einstellen, dass du auch nichts fangen kannst. Das problem ist, dass viele gute stellen  voller algen sind. 
deswegen solltest du mitm boot raus, da hast du weit bessere chancen und angeln ist auch um einiges entspannter
Den oben genannten guide kann ich dir auch empfehlen.

wenn du nicht nur auf mefo angeln willst, dann  solltest du dich auch mal in den Häfen  bei sonnenaufgang/sonnenuntergang blicken lassen. Zu der tageszeit bekommt man eingentlich immer nen vollen eimer heringe.
es gibt auch mehrere gute aalstellen auf bornholm

viele grüße an den mitkieler

Lennart


----------



## goeddoek (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

@ Torskkonge

Moin nach Lübeck #h Meine Lieblingsinsel ist Lolland  #6 Sonst würd ich hier ja nicht wohnen 

@ TE

Klar, der Sommer ist nun nicht gerade die traditionelle Hochsaison ..... Trotzdem - versuchen :m

Die aktuellen Fangmeldungen sehen ja nicht sooo schlecht aus 

http://www.din-fangst.dk/?Fangster


----------



## ole van der see (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

1 A männers!!!
das sind doch schon mal ganz gute tips.
das es kein günstiger mefo zeitpunkt ist mir schon klar, doch:
IF YOU DON´T GO,YOU DON´T KNOW !!!
war vor 2 wochen auf ALS untterwegs und wir hatte zu zweit:
 2 aussteiger und jeder einen hybriten (heissen die so?? / laks mefo mix),mann bedenke es war um die mittags zeit und sommer sonne... |bigeyes !

freue mich eigentlich auch auf nette bei fänge !!!#6

|rolleyes ich sage erst mal vielen dank und wünsche euch natürlich auch fängige sommerwochen,wenn ich zurück bin werde ich mal rückmeldung geben was so ging! #h


----------



## Meerfor1 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

Ich war schon viele Jahre im Sommer auf Bornholm und werde mich auch am 02.07.2011 wieder auf den Weg machen. Wenn Du Meerforellen fangen möchtest, dann muss es schon einiges passen. Wasser sollte nicht 18°C sein, dganz gut ist auch ein Wettersturz mit Schietwetter, dann kannst Du an der Nordküste oder Nordostküste von der Klippen Glück haben. Ich habe im Sommerurlaub bei derartigen Bedingungen Fische von 40 - 50 cm gefangen, die aber extrem kampfstark waren. In der berühmten Salenebucht habe ich bei meinen Versuchen nur untermaßige Fische von ca. 20 cm bekommen. Größere Fische waren Fehlanzeige.

Viel Erfolg. 

Bernd

P.S.: Ich habe nur für Bornholm eine Pilkausrüstung, die vom kleinen Boot 4 - 6 Personen eingesetzt. Dort gibt es küstennah (500 m - 2500 m) Dorsche bis über 1,00 m.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

Ich war letztes Jahr im August da und konnte (im Norden) nur 2 Grönis fangen, obwohl ich häufig los war. Sommer ist wohl in Bornholm eher schlecht. Aber ich hab trotzdem wieder gebucht |supergri

Hornis gehen da aber ganz gut, wenn`s Dich interessiert...


----------



## Conger71 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

@lennoxx "_...es gibt auch mehrere gute aalstellen auf bornholm_"

Da ich im Sept. auch auf Bornholm mit Familie bin, sind für mich die Aalstellen auch interresant. Wo bitte sind diese?;+#c

Mit besten Grüßen aus der Schorfheide #h#h#h


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*



ole van der see schrieb:


> 1 A männers!!!
> das sind doch schon mal ganz gute tips.
> das es kein günstiger mefo zeitpunkt ist mir schon klar, doch:
> IF YOU DON´T GO,YOU DON´T KNOW !!!
> ...


 wir wollen viele bilder sehen :glg andre


----------



## ole van der see (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: sommer auf bornholm*

moin männers.
back from bornholm und das als schneider(@andre:aber das kennst du ja auch ganz gut...anyway:habe leider mir gleich zu begin 1-2 rippen zerbrochen und war so nur beding fähig los zu ziehen!die wetterlage war jedoch mit vielen tiefs schon recht interresant und liess hoffen.bin sämmtliche spots angefahren habe auch bei sport dres ein stop gemacht und fliegen und bleche organisirt die er für fängig hielt.ich habe denn einen schönen nachläufer gesehen und meine süsse durfte denn noch einen aussteiger verzeichnen.svenskehavn war eigentlich immer gut besucht und locker von der klippe zu befischen.
BORNHOLM:softeis,franskhotdog und räuchreien.....immer wieder gerne und nächstesmal zum frühjahr!!!
werde die tage mal in kiel eine schöne nachtsession wagen!!!
grüsse von der küsste OLE


----------

